

Hacker News Nation is Live  - castig
http://blog.onemonthrails.com/hacker-news-nation-episode-1/

======
mooted1
I love the idea. And this deserves more attention. But two gripes:

1.) "Hacker News Nation is Live" is a very ambiguous headline. A lot of people
who would've found this interesting never clicked through because what is
this? How about, "Here's an explanation of and some context on xyz story".
Idk, my inner copywriter died about 3 shots ago, i'm sure you can do better.

2.) The appeal here is "we'll decipher stories you don't get." So why are the
four stories you cover devoid of any technical content?

Stories from today I'd love to have someone explain to me:

Twitter bootstrap Facebook and D The Dnspwn attack

Stories that are obvious: FixYT, Github is not your resume,

I especially don't need elaborated on things that are obvious from the
headline: "Amazon to Begin Sunday Deliveries, With Post Office's Help"

------
thebiglebrewski
So far I've watched 11 minutes and haven't really learned anything about
startups or programming

------
thebiglebrewski
Skip the first 3 minutes

~~~
tihag
wish i would have met you 2:30 ago ;(

~~~
castig
ah! But then you wouldn't know how many beers = 1 kombucha

